# Always scratching



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Well, not always!! Just more than Sam or Tyson do.

I put her in a crate in my bedroom at night and I never hear her scratching. At the moment I am putting some liquid stuff in her ears twice a day. The vet's label is over the original label but I can read "otic" which sounds like that Epiotic stuff I had for my Golden. Her right ear looks pale and fine but the left ear is still a bit pink - but perhaps its becauase she was just scratching it. It doesn't have red spots in it like it did when I first took her to the vet's. 

Sometimes she scratches the side of her face. Sometimes its her side. Maybe it got to be a habit or something. She does still have a few spots on her belly but they look like they have dried up. My groomer friend said to watch and make sure she isn't getting "diaper" rash because she is a girl. But my shih-tzus pee like that - neither lift their leg to pee and they have never had a rash. Besides which all girl dogs pee like that and I am sure all girl dogs don't get diaper rash.

She is still on the anti-biotics for the rash on her belly and under her armpits, and she is still taking the pink pills for the itching.

I can't keep running to the vet's every day. It cost me $300 the first WEEK!! All three dogs are eating Van Patten's Natural Balance Lamb and Rice. Sam hasn't had hot spots (touch wood) since he has been eating this food and all three really like it.

As I said - its not truthfully ALWAYS scratching, but she scratches more than Sam or Tyson do. Sam only scratches when he has a hot spot. That is how I can tell that one is coming.

When she is sleeping, she hardly ever scratches. You would think that that was when she would think about it -- doing nothing -- hey I have an itch I have to scratch.

Anybody got any ideas why she would be scratching more than my Shih-tzus and any suggestions as to what I can do about it??


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Assuming that she does not have fleas or other parasites, it could be the remains of the ear infection, etc. Or she could have a knot in her fur that is catching. Does she scratch the same ear/spot each time?


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

No. She scratches different places. I kind of wonder if it became a habit when she did have those spots in her ears and on her body.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

mochi does that too...no fleas or ticks, but she does have some on-going mild skin issues and dry skin. she's on a wheat, soy and corn free diet FISH based diet at the moment since i have been suspecting allergies. the scratching doesn't seem to affect her much (no open sores or anything) so i just leave her be.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

What flea meds do you use?

Frontline and Advantix make Vasco scratch, but Advocate does not.


----------



## veronica (Nov 13, 2010)

Purley said:


> Well, not always!! Just more than Sam or Tyson do.
> 
> I put her in a crate in my bedroom at night and I never hear her scratching. At the moment I am putting some liquid stuff in her ears twice a day. The vet's label is over the original label but I can read "otic" which sounds like that Epiotic stuff I had for my Golden. Her right ear looks pale and fine but the left ear is still a bit pink - but perhaps its becauase she was just scratching it. It doesn't have red spots in it like it did when I first took her to the vet's.
> 
> ...


i was told not to feed rice or potato


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It costs more to begin with, but I am telling you that a Vet dermatologist will get to the root of the problem and offer treatments that a regular vet just can't - not to mention the angst it will save you. She sounds like a classic allergic poodle to me - the ears, the rash , the scratching all over - it is all part if the allergy package!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Old thread alert!


----------

